# Baby Cockatiel Not Eating Much



## Kenji's Mom (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi-

My baby cockatiel just turned 4 weeks old today, but since Sunday and today, Monday, it hasn't been eating very much. He used to eat like a little piggy, but now he only will take a couple of drops of food before I have to stop and let him eat it. I would say he only ate about 1 - maybe 2 cc this morning, which is a far cry from what he normally eats.

I usually feed them in a little plastic container, but now he wants to walk around and see the sights and then snuggles up against something on the table. When I try to offer him food again, sometimes he'll take it, sometimes not. I can't see his crop anymore because of this feathers, but I don't feel it like his normal fullness.

He's been pecking at little bits of loose millet seed on the bottom of their aquarium, but he's not eating them for food, more for curiousity.

He's on the small side and I haven't noticed weight loss yet, but I'm worried.  He weighed 72 grams before this a.m. feeding and 78 grams after. 

Is this normal? 

Any advice would be so helpful!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Around this age they start to eat less and you may see some weight loss because he's getting ready to fledge so watch out for his first take off. Best to let him try to fly before you feed him lol. You gently feel his crop to see if there's more food in it, he may be eating more of the millet than you think.


----------



## Kenji's Mom (Dec 3, 2010)

whew! thanks so much, roxy! I was just so worried and took him out to feed him a few hours later and he did eat more. 

I also put a few bird toys in the aquarium along with some greens and he's finding them interesting.


----------

